# 2004 GTO Window Problem



## Jrmills22 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a 04 GTO and something seems to be wrong with my driver side window. My passenger one rolls up and down just fine. But when I try my driver side it wont go down, but if I hold it down for a little while it goes down. Then we I try to roll it back up there is a clicking noise coming from the glove box. Any Ideas?


----------



## LS6wantabe (Dec 26, 2009)

sounds like you need a regulator ya my driver side on my 04 is starting to go up and down slowly so ill be putting in a new regulator soon


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

LS6wantabe said:


> sounds like you need a regulator ya my driver side on my 04 is starting to go up and down slowly so ill be putting in a new regulator soon


I was having the same problem and was thinking it was the regulator as well, come to find out it was the leading edge window dolley had come loose from the window itself putting the window in a bind when it was lowered or raised. This dolley rides in a track allong the front of the door. I would first check this before jumping to the regulator. ALSO make sure your tracks are well lubricated. The tracks are all alluminum and the dolleys are all plastic. Without good lubrication its going to bind. I had to completely remove my window and JB Weld (regular NOT Quick Set) the dolley to the leading edge of the window. Used lithium grease for the tracks and drilled out the rivots for the regulator and installed actual bolts. Works great ! There is another post on here pretty much explaining the same thing. Seems to be a common occurance......Good luck!


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

My window just stopped. It was having some issues, I think are related to the binding described. Yesterday I rolled it down, and it didn't come back up. When I try to roll it up it clicks, at a very fast pace in the BCM. When I roll it down, I feel it trying to move, however, its at the bottom stop so it releases quickly.

I needed the window up, so I pulled it out to reposition the glass in the door, so it will atleast stay up so I don't get random animals, or rain in the car. Once, I got it apart, I wanted to test to motor, since it didn't seem to even try going up. It when down easily, but, same issues when I tried to pull the switch, as if I was rolling up the window. The clicking in the BCM still happened. 


I found a BCM for 40 bucks on Ebay, and a new switch (got wax in my switch now so I figured I'd just get a new one). I'm going to see if this helps since the motor seems fine.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

motoristx said:


> My window just stopped. It was having some issues, I think are related to the binding described. Yesterday I rolled it down, and it didn't come back up. When I try to roll it up it clicks, at a very fast pace in the BCM. When I roll it down, I feel it trying to move, however, its at the bottom stop so it releases quickly.
> 
> I needed the window up, so I pulled it out to reposition the glass in the door, so it will atleast stay up so I don't get random animals, or rain in the car. Once, I got it apart, I wanted to test to motor, since it didn't seem to even try going up. It when down easily, but, same issues when I tried to pull the switch, as if I was rolling up the window. The clicking in the BCM still happened.
> 
> ...


Did the BCM come with the proper code? Do you realize your current Keyfobs will not operate it? They'll have to be programmed to the new BCM with the proper Key Codes. Be leery on purchasing a used BCM or PCM. When purchasing a used computer for your car you just don't know what you're gonna get. 

Your issue does not sound like a BCM issue. Have you had your current BCM scanned to see if its throwing any fault codes? Your issue sounds like an internal problem in the door. Perhaps something broke or became a skew.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

no codes form the BCM, but the motor worked fine. like i said i have some wax in my window switch too, so I figured i'd replace the switch and see what happens.. if all else fails i'll get a new window motor. 

i didn't think about the key fobs not working with a BCM... oh well


----------

